# tupperware



## njcaviet

No encuentro una palabra para "tupperware" en el diccionario. Alguien la conoce?


----------



## ivanovic77

Tupperware es una marca. Aquí en España se usa el nombre de la marca para denominar los recipientes y fiambreras de plástico como éstas. A veces se usa la forma abreviada, _tupper_.

Es uno de los muchos casos en que la marca se convierte en palabra. Como minipimer, vaporetta, etc.


----------



## sunce

Es una marca de recipientes de cocina, de plástico, hermeticos.
http://order.tupperware.com/pls/htprod_www/home, en esta página puedes verlo


----------



## lazarus1907

La gente normalmente lo pronuncia como *táper* (al menos en el sur). Seguro que casi nadie sabe cómo se escribe.


----------



## njcaviet

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## maniega

Por aquí al norte la gente lo llama túper normalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Starkeclipse

Como se dice "tupperware" en espanol? yo sé que "tupperware" es un marco pero es la única palabra que sé por estos tipos de plastico. 

Gracias!


----------



## sayah

Hola:

Se les puede llamar "recipientes de plástico" o algo parecido, pero casi todos lo conocemos con el nombre en inglés: "tupperware".

Sayah


----------



## Yajaira

Tupperware is the generic name for "recipientes herméticos de plástico" which means airtight plastic containers. In some Latin countries it is called "el Tupper."


----------



## Diddy

Yajaira said:


> Tupperware is the generic name for "*recipientes herméticos de plástico*" which means airtight plastic containers. In some *Latin countries it is called "el Tupper*."


 
 100 puntos!!!! por la explicación...¡¡ me encantó lo de "el Tupper"!!

Saludos,


----------



## Clavelito

¿Cómo se dice "tupperware" en español? yo sé que "tupperware" es una marca pero es la única palabra que sé por estos tipos de plastico.

Pienso que es preferible que lo traduzcas como "recipientes plásticos" o "recipientes de plástico", o algo similar, porque en muchas partes no se usa la palabra "tupperware".


----------



## mariapa

Hola a todos,

quisiera preguntar cómo se llaman los contenedores plásticos en los cuales ponemos comidas, los de estilo tupperware.

un saludo


----------



## Blopa

Hola Mariapa:

En Chile, al menos, usamos 'pocillos plásticos'.

En todo caso, si alguien habla de un 'tapperware', se entiende perfectamente.

Saludos,


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Yo los llamo fiambreras. (Bueno, y "tuppers")

Un saludo


----------



## Cubanboy

mariapa said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> quisiera preguntar cómo se llaman los contenedores plásticos en los cuales ponemos comidas, los de estilo tupperware.
> 
> un saludo



http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_spanish/cooking_culinary/1050634-tupperware_container.html


----------



## mariapa

Muchas gracias!


----------



## gregohp

Hola!

Yo normalmente como de "túper" o "táper", y la gente que come conmigo los llaman indistintamente "táper" o "túper"...

De todas maneras, ninguna de las formas que aquí escribo están aceptadas (aún!) por la RAE.

"Fiambrera" es la que más se le aproxima, pero para mí fiambrera es algo metálico, no de plástico 

Saludos,

Grego.


----------



## mariapa

Gracias Grego!


----------



## Kibramoa

Otras sugerencias:  recipiente de plástico,  molde de plástico, bote de plástico. Creo que se usa el nombre de la marca ["tóper", "táper" y "túper"] ya que todo mundo sabe qué tipo de objeto se está hablando.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá yo creo que ya derivó definitivamente en "táper".
Cualquier otra forma suena un poco rebuscada.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por mi barrio "táper" también. También se usan, aunque cada vez menos, fiambrera y tartera, aunque comparto las dudas de gregohp sobre si estas dos últimas son metálicas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por mi barrio "táper" también. También se usan, aunque cada vez menos, fiambrera y tartera, aunque comparto las dudas de gregohp sobre si estas dos últimas son metálicas.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Imagino que en un principio eran de metal y han evolucionado con los tiempos, como las ruedas.


----------



## Antpax

Ishould haveknown said:


> Imagino que en un principio eran de metal y han evolucionado con los tiempos, como las ruedas.


 
¿y se convirtieron en tápers, tal vez?


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Yo sigo diciendo fiambreras.


----------



## gregohp

Ishould haveknown said:


> Yo sigo diciendo fiambreras.



Y hay gente que al Telediario le llama "el parte"


----------



## Ishould haveknown

gregohp said:


> Y hay gente que al Telediario le llama "el parte"


¡Si, hombre!!!! jajajajaj, ¡ni mi abuela!.

¿quereis táper?, pues táper.


----------



## gregohp

jajajaja, es en serio, pero también es verdad que se lo oí a un señor de avanzada edad.

Por cierto, que voy a reivindicar el uso de "fiambrera", al final me ha acabado gustando. Desde mañana, ya traeré la comida en fiambrera de plástico 

Saludos,

Grego.



Ishould haveknown said:


> ¡Si, hombre!!!! jajajajaj, ¡ni mi abuela!.
> 
> ¿quereis táper?, pues táper.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Una consulta a la Fundéu sobre táper/tupper:



> Tupper es una marca y tiene muchos tipos de recipientes de distintas formas, tamaños y usos, es decir, no todos los Tupper son fiambreras, si bien en español actual se ha lexicalizado esa marca (o nombre propio) y ha pasado a utilizarse como nombre común: el _táper_, para nombrar a las fiambreras, tarteras o loncheras de plástico. Y puede escribirse de redonda



También por estos lados pasó a ser lo que gillette es a afeitadora.
Saludos


----------



## mariapa

¡Por eso me gusta el foro!
¡Gracias a todos!

¿el parte? ¿significa fiambrera también?
una última pregunta, ´´puede escribirse de redonda´´¿significa con mayúscula?

Hasta luego


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

mariapa said:


> de redonda[/u]´´¿significa con mayúscula?


No, mariapa. Significa que la puedes escribir *sin* recurrir a *cursiva o itálica,* cosa que se hace cuando son voces extranjeras o palabras con grafía cambiada o alterada.
Saludos


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Mariapa, ¡qué lío te hemos formado!

No "el parte" es cómo llamaban al telediario en los tiempos de Franco. Gregohp se estaba riendo de mis fiambreras.

Un saludo. ( quédate con táper)


----------



## mariapa

Vale, ahora está todo claro!

Saludos


----------



## Descubre

Hola, 
el sustantivo para referirse a los objetos de la marca Tupperware, es fiambrera/s y pueden ser de plástico. También se le llaman tarteras. _Tupper_ ('táper') es muy extendido, pero se usa de forma coloquial.
Definición fiambrera: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/fiambrera
Definición tartera: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/tartera

Un saludo


----------

